# Any suggestions for this noisy CD?



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

The last time I listened to this Delos CD was in 2013 (yeah, I know, who keeps track of these things, except for crazy-old me) until today. The CD played but as it progressed a few clicks could be heard and as it progressed from track 1 to track 2 the clicks became more frequent and although by track 4 they had diminished in numbers there still were clicks to be heard. A visual inspection shows no signs of marks, fingerprints or bronzing. Afterwards I put in the CD player a different disc just to be sure it wasn't the machine and it played fine.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

It sounds to me as if there's maybe an alignment problem but as there doesn't seem to be anything wrong with the player's laser I can't really say. Have you tried playing the disc on your PC?


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

No I haven't tried that. But I will once I hook up my external drive.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Well, I'm listening right now to the disc on my external drive with earphones on and not a single click to be heard.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

How old is your CD player?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Well, at least that's something - strange why your player has singled it out. Why not play it on your stereo again just to make sure? Then you'll know what and what not to play it on if the clicking persists.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

LOL! The player is really old; best guess? 14 years

Yeah I'll try it on my CD player again tomorrow, but this morning I did eject it after the second track and then selected the third track when I put it back in and still the clicks occured


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

The laser on your player is out of whack. Time for a new player.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

I have had similar problems on some discs, intermittently, mostly with new or newish discs, and only using my 1994 Meridian 506 CD player. I have the impression, though I may be wrong, that it may be caused by the build-up and then discharge of static electricity. Certainly once the discs are 'grounded' they are OK and seem to play normally.

As I say, I've not experienced this in my PCs' CD drives, or in my ancient Sony Discman.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

bigshot said:


> The laser on your player is out of whack. Time for a new player.


Best advice so far :tiphat:


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Vasks said:


> LOL! *The player is really old; best guess? 14 years*
> 
> Yeah I'll try it on my CD player again tomorrow, but this morning I did eject it after the second track and then selected the third track when I put it back in and still the clicks occured


It's done you very well.

I predict that the problem will start happening with other discs.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

TurnaboutVox said:


> it may be caused by the build-up and then discharge of static electricity. Certainly once the discs are 'grounded' they are OK and seem to play normally.


how would one ground a disk?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

bigshot said:


> how would one ground a disk?


First you break the CD in half, then...


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

^
^

Is that from your torture chamber, Ken?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Heh-heh. I have a grinder just like this (but in good shape) that's marked 1908. Still use it to make beef hash. It works well.

But I'll bet that Ramsay Bolton has one too.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

So, I popped in that disc again in my CD player and the clicks are there!! But meanwhile I've played easily a dozen other CDs on that player and they have no clicks.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Your player is out of align and is sensitive to certain discs


----------

